
Elliot Gant, Marketer of the Button-Down Shirt, Dies at 89 - reviseddamage
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/19/business/elliot-gant-marketer-of-the-button-down-shirt-dies-at-89.html
======
leed25d
There is one and only one true button-down. It is the Brooks Brothers OCBD.

